# Acupuncture and IUI



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

We are having our first IU cycle in October and I am already starting to feel the stress and lack of confidence. Not a good start I know!!!! I have been doing alot of reading and there seems to be a lot of evidence to support acupuncture during treatment. Has anyone had an form of success of stress reduction with acupuncture and could anyone reccomend one in the West midlands/Birmingham area?

Thanks
DSH


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi dsh, 

Didnt want to read and run, i havent actually had acupuncture in conjunction with my treatment, but i am about to start having reiki sessions in conjunction with it and i am told they work in much the same way. I definately believe there is something in these alternative treatments, the only thing i would say is that i know sometimes these acupunturists like to use chinese herbs in conjunction with their acupuncture and this is something which is strongly advised (at our clinic anyway) against, apparently they can hinder the effect of the fertility drugs.

I definately know what you mean about getting all worked up about treatment etc, its like they can prepare you for what effect the drugs can have on your body etc, but no one can tell you how you will feel emotionally and this, for me, is the hardest thing to cope with. Thats why FF is so great, wonderful people to talk to who know what you are going through.

Good luck for October, keep us posted.

Lyndsey


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you manage to join the IUI ttc thread by the way? Would be good for you to read and follow other peoples diaries etc...   Also did you stock up on pineapple juice and brazil nuts!!!?  

Lyndsey


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi DSH

I have been seeing an excellent female accupuncturist for a while now.  She is based in Coventry though.  I live in B'ham and go there as I find her very professional and knowledgable.  She is the official accupuncturist for the Coventry and Warwickshire hospital (they let her go in and do treatments there).  I am having iui at Birmingham women's but I really think she is worth the journey.  I haven't had any ttc success yet - but I feel really at ease with her and safe in the fact that she works mainly in the area of fertility etc.

If you want her details pm me and I will pass on.  It takes me about 35 mins to get to her during non-rush hour times.

rrh
x


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Lyndsey,

Thanks for sending me the thread , I had a quick look but I was carrying myself off to bed, trying to get the 8 hours, you know how it is!!!

I have stocked up on the pinapple juice, and started to drink my two litres of water a day aswell. I honestly feel like Im trying everything, reflexology, hypnotheraphy, fertility diets, herbs and vitamins, you name it ive tried it (except the acupuncture- Fear of needles-but I might aswell get used to it)  Its in my nature to get obessesed about these things along with the emotional rollercoaster. Taking it easy and not worrying is the hardest part!!
Oh well 
Roll on October for our first IUI, Im actually looking forward to it.
Speak soon
Dsh



Lyndsey1111 said:


> Did you manage to join the IUI ttc thread by the way? Would be good for you to read and follow other peoples diaries etc...  Also did you stock up on pineapple juice and brazil nuts!!!?
> 
> Lyndsey


----------

